# New baby boy



## Shatto (May 19, 2013)

First time rat owner and I love this little guy, lots of hamsters, gerbils and ferrets but first rattie. He's about 2-3 months old. He loves to cuddle right under my chin or against my hand if it's cupped and he always settles down when I start petting him. Got him from a Petsmart on Saturday, he's still struggling from new home sneezes but he's happy and healthy otherwise. From what I read he appears to be a hooded rat and I love how he has four big spots going down his spine, seems perfect 

If he's not running around his cage chewing on everything but his chewstick (might have to get a different kind) he's curled up in his shady corner sleeping like a baby. He's still a bit skittish and doesn't like to be picked up but we're working on it. He isn't interested in his wheel much so I think I'll just get him a ball to roll in, I think he'd like that better. Haven't totally settled on a name for him yet, I'm terrible with naming things, I can never make up my mind so any suggestions are welcome


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

He needs another rat friend or he will end up depressed and Lonely rats are very social and do better in pairs if you do get him a friend make sure it is a male to or a neutered female there is so much more enjoyment in having two rats they are so cute to watch play with each other 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Shatto (May 19, 2013)

Yeah I'm well aware he needs another friend, trouble is convincing my mother, she barely allowed this one. I was going to get another but the employee at petsmart said to get a female and never another male which is all they have at that store and I knew right away that I didn't want a female to begin with so a female with my intact boy would be a disaster. They had all the rats (granted they're all male) in separate tanks at the very bottom. My mom is convinced that two rats would be more work and cost more money which is fine because I paid for everything but after June my job ends (has to do with the company and funding) so my step father will be the one paying for the food and litter/bedding or any vet bills that come up and she's wary about a second one costing more.

I'm also worried about his new home sneezes, I've been told he sounds normal based on a video I recorded but I just feel so bad for him when he's in his cage trying to run around and play and is constantly interrupted with sneezes. I suffer from allergies often enough, my nose is very sensitive to smells so I can imagine how horrible it must be to be sneezing so much, is there nothing I can do for him?


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

Ok just making sure and males are able to be together there's many people on here that can tell you they have males together. Also the bedding and litter wouldn't cost anymore then it would now sense you should clean the cage once a week also rats do not eat as much food as everyone thinks I two rats and a new baby one and a 2 pound bag of food lasts me over a month buying vegetables and fruits would be the only thing that could be more expensive in the long run


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

Maybe if you explain to your Mother is not good for your rats health to be alone and that they are more prone to becoming sick sense they can get depressed and Lonely very easily she will understand and allow you to have another rat. Also sense your rat is on his own make sure you give him lots and lots of extra attention and lots of toys to play with so he is not bored while you are unable to be with him


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Shatto (May 19, 2013)

Okay, I know males tend to be territorial but what about when they're babies like he is, is he old enough to fight with another male?


----------



## botje77 (May 14, 2013)

He is cute! Does he get out of te cage much? Looks like a very small cage..


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Shatto (May 19, 2013)

Yeah I let him out every other hour or so and he likes to run around me and climb on top of his cage. The cage is the biggest rat cage I could afford and fit in the car. It is much bigger than it looks in the picture and much bigger than I thought it would be, plenty of room for him and a friend, even more so now that I took the wheel out since all he was doing is chewing on it


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

I am unsure I know male rats tend to be more territorial then females but I have not owned any male rats if you try finding Ratfinx I know she has male rats and has been trough a lot with her male mumble and also Rat Daddy knows a lot about rats as well I would think that they will have no problem helping you find out information about male rats as well with giving you more information then I ever could about why rats should be in pairs to help you with getting another  sorry for being the first person to attack you with him needing a friend but I thought I would tell you invade you didn't know  he reminds me of one of my rats misty with the markings yours has more black down his back though then my girl does I hope you have nothing but good luck with your new rattie  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Shatto (May 19, 2013)

No problem, I knew once you guys knew he was alone I'd get suggested to get him a friend, way ahead of you there. I'd also like to make sure he is fine first and I don't have to take him to the petsmart vet, if I give him a friend now he may get him sick too. Once I know that his allergies are just from adjusting then I'll be sure to get him a buddy. I'm kinda paranoid with small animals, for whatever reason they always get sick or end up dying (knock on wood) so even his sneezes worry me but this could just be normal for rats and I just have to get used to it. His sneezes are wet and I've been told to keep an eye on that, is their a difference in health between a dry and a wet sneeze? Also thank you for the advice I'll be sure to look them up!


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

I think there is a difference but normally most rats sneeze for the first week not so after being in a new home because they are not used to the smell if the sneezes are still happening after a week or two I would suggest getting him checked out by the vet 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RosesRufflesandRats (Apr 25, 2013)

It's not actually true about the more work or costing more. He's very cute!!!


----------



## Shatto (May 19, 2013)

Just an update, unfortunately it looks like my little guy passed away last night, took him to the vet Friday because he wasn't eating or drinking and he was getting skinny. They said he had a URI and would keep him for 2 weeks and administer antibiotics. I called every day to check up on him and even fought with them because I knew he had to be watched and force fed as he wasn't eating/drinking so they said they were giving him stuff to hydrate him and make his apptite come back. They said he seemed fine because he was running around and was friendly, the vet even said he grabbed his finger and was surprised cause he never seen a rat do that before. I called this morning and they said he had passed away last night after he had some breathing problems. Needless to say I cried. I feel so guilty, like I abandoned him, he was terrified when I left him at the vets. I should have been there with him :'( I only had him two weeks but I really loved him. 

My new rat (the friend I got for him) is totally different and doesn't really want my attention. Regardless he has a brother and I'm going back to get him as I don't want them to be alone. He was the sweetest little guy, my mom just loved him too, she's not too fond of the new guy though but I can't blame her, he squeks when I try to pick him up and he doesn't want to do anything but mark, eat, explore and chew on stuff. I still love him though


----------



## Famous Amos (May 23, 2013)

Ooo a hooded! I love hoodeds! My 1st rat Stanley was a fawn hooded. I've always got to have them in my colony!


----------



## Famous Amos (May 23, 2013)

Aww sorry I am finishing reading the thread now. I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## tori_m (Mar 5, 2013)

Sorry to hear about your loss, give your new rat time, it took my girls about 3 weeks to come around and enjoy my company lol


----------



## 3 ratties (Apr 6, 2013)

He was very cute I'm so sorry for your loss. Just remember he got to spend two weeks with someone that loved and cared for him. Don't feel guilty about anything u called and were concerned for him and are a perfect "rat mom" he will always be remembered and best of luck with your other ratties 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------

